# Oil spill photos



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

I warn you that these are gut wrenching and difficult to watch, and for those animal lovers out there, these may make you cry.

But reality is reality, and I thought I would share:

http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2010/06/caught_in_the_oil.html


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Makes me feel deeply ashamed of what we as humans have done to the environment. I hope that somebody attempted to rescue those poor birds.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

depressing [email protected]!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

very heart wrenching.....


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

No words to describe how this pics make me feel


----------



## 24/7 (Apr 21, 2010)

Just WOW


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

and to think its all because the company decided to cheap out on their welds and not use the safe guards that are regulated elsewhere in the world (just not in the US)


----------



## ~Lynae (Apr 21, 2010)

This is so depressing. This stupid pipe gushing oil. 
Poor things trying to wash off in oil covered water, over and over again.  
They're not just "sitting on the beach" as it says in the captions, they're screaming, with their wings spread apart "Get this f*cking sh*t OFF of MEEE!!" 
What is it...45 days and counting, since this started???


----------



## dean9922 (Apr 21, 2010)

this is a tragedy for mankind....very sad!!!!!! who knows what this is all going to do down the road to the whole world in general.....very crappy.....


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

That is horrible, and digusting


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

speechless...pure garbage!!!! its very sad on whats going on down there!


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Very, very sad  I wish they would find a solution a lot faster ..


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

And to think they want to drill off the coast of BC. Frightening. Personally, if there's a dire need by BC for energy, I can see some merit to exploring the idea, but if its just about profits then forget it. There's better ways to make money.


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

This is what will wipe out the world. Humans. Not an Iceage, not global warming but plain stupid humans. I am ashamed to be human.


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

The scariest thing? You are an oil company drilling hundereds, maybe thousands of wells and not once in that time did you organize a BACKUP PLAN in case one of those many wells leaked? Who gave these guys permission to operate without any sort of emergency plans?!


----------



## Tariandra (Jun 3, 2010)

Poor helpless birds...it breaks my heart. Hopefully this can be resolved soon.


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

:'( they need to fix this asap!!!!!


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

The reason why they can get away with how they run things is the fact that they are most likely giving there government officials whackloads of cash. The states are very capitalistic and money speaks volumes down there.

As for drilling off of the coast of BC up by the Charlottes, ya they think it could be one of the largest reserves out there but look at the risk involved in it. Instead of trying to find more oil out there they should be working on ways to make us as a society less dependant on oil. I can't ever see this happening though because the oil company's out there pretty much control the world when you think about it. We as humans have done so much irreversable damage to our planet it's sickening. It's also sickening that we have done more damage in the last 50 years than we have in our whole existence.


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

god bless america.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

These pictures are disgusting. I used to live in Lousiana and often went down to the LSU/SLU research station right near Grande Isle in Plaquemine's Parish. The marshland and fishing used to be spectacular for Redfish, Speckled Trout, Brown Shrimp, and Blue Crab to name a few. Bobby Jindal needs to hold BP accountable and make them start paying for remediation. This does not even touch the socio-economic aspect of the worst environmental catastrophe in US (maybe even global) history. 

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

This is about the best reason yet as to why we need to make the switch to electric vehicles. Over time we will get better electric vehicles, and we will find cleaner ways to generate electricity. It is my hope that the next vehicle I have will have some form of alternate clean fuel. I do feel some guilt over recently buying a "gas pig", but had no alternative available to me. I hope to drive it less.

Steve


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

We are all indirectly responsible for this. As consumers of energy that we produce, we by our actions need to understand the consequences and hopefully our leaders with our support will see increased incentives to work out alternatives and/or improve on current conditions.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

there was a decent documentary a while back, it was based upon if the oil in the world suddenly died out and how it would reshape the world. Bolivia becomes a world financial power due to its massive amounts of lithium, and Brazil is the least affected due to it already strong bio fuel market. In the end algae is the key to the worlds recovery, as its one of the most efficient ways to make bio fuel.

http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/series/aftermath/4462/Overview

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Algae_fuel

biggest point of algae cultivation is its production can be done anywhere, especially where other crops wont grow, so it makes use of space not previously suitable for everyday life and farming.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

neven said:


> biggest point of algae cultivation is its production can be done anywhere, especially where other crops wont grow, so it makes use of space not previously suitable for everyday life and farming.


hmmmm, I wonder how much I could get for the algae in my aquariums. It would put otto cats and some plecos out of work.

Steve


----------



## Dustman (Apr 21, 2010)

Ugh. Got to say, those pictures certainly are gut wrenching. You'd think people might get the idea of "money isn't everything" through their heads, but I guess not.


----------



## petlaur (Apr 21, 2010)

If anyone is interested Dateline NBC is doing a show on this disaster and it's on right now.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Poor birds! I hope they rescued them soon after the pictures were taken...


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for posting, Alym. 

This is a comment just copied and pasted from that page. I happen to agree with it 100%.

"
Let's not forget the *demand* for cheap oil is what has caused this.

Think of the life cost when you top the car up, drop the kids off at school, drive rather than walk to the local store, fly for holidays, take a plane rather than train for a business meeting.

The only thing thicker than the oil is the hypocrisy of us all.
"


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i dont own a vehicle, nor does the wife, we live in a city, its not needed.


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to add fuel to the fire, but here are some more:
http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2010/05/oil_reaches_louisiana_shores.html


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

hmmm. Guess the tar sands arent so bad after all.


----------



## petlaur (Apr 21, 2010)

Just truly, truly tragic.....and this is from just one ruptured well.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Just to think that for every bird we see covered in oil there are hundreds to thousands more species affected by this disaster.


----------

